# Auto-Blend-Layers



## cutu69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey,

I'm trying to create a panorama image in cs5, using the auto align layers, and then auto blend layers.

So , auto aligning works just fine, and then i try to auto blend, but the option is grey, as in i cant click on it.
ive made sure all my layers are selected, and it still doesnt work.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Steve01 (Sep 9, 2010)

I just tried and I'm not having that problem.
Try resetting your preferences file.

How to reset Photoshop preferences (In Windows):
First, hold down all three Ctrl+Alt+Shift buttons
Now "while keeping those button held," simply open Photoshop or a file that opens with Photoshop
As Photoshop loads, you should get a prompt asking if you would like to "delete the Photoshop settings file", Click yes
You should now have a fresh slate with all of the settings returned to their default.


On a Mac, hold Command+Option+Shift while starting Photoshop to delete the preferences.


----------

